# How to seal cypress without altering the natural hue?



## park9472 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm a newbie...please forgive my lack of experience.

I'm putting up a tongue and groove cypress ceiling but the clear stain/urethane sealer i have (General Finishes) causes the wood to turn orangish and yellowish, etc rather than maintaining the nice white freshly sanded look.

Is this because the product is oil based, is a "stain," or, what can I use that will even just mildly seal the wood without changing its color?

I'm not set up to spray and would rather brush or apply with a rag.



Big project for me, thanks. Daniel


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I installed a cypress T&G wall in the room above my workshop and also used it in the sunroom in the house. I used a waterbased polyurethane finish since it will not yellow the wood.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

danish oil...


----------

